# pumpkin head turn



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm working on a pumpkin creep and plan to make the head turn. The prop is listed on a different thread. For this discussion I'm only focusing on the head.

This isn't a normal sized head, nor does it have a neck as you might traditionally have on a human body. So the mechanics will be a bit different. I simply want to turn a pumpkin head from side to side. Switching polarity on a gear motor is fine. Unfortunately, the little black gear motors are hard to find if at all. Whatever I do, it must fit inside a pumpkin sized head and it must be reasonably stable.

This is a quick sketch of what I'm thinking I'd do with a 12v gear motor. Imagine the branches of the cross section being longer and attached to the sides from the inside.

I'm interested in any other ideas. If you mention a specific motor, please link to it and make sure it's in stock. I have a white deer motor which I could use if I don't have a better alternative.










I considered a servo but I don't think thats going to work well to pivot the head and be sturdy enough to last for several years. There's no way a wiper motor would work well for this. Thoughts?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is what I did on mine. I took a deer motor. I drilled the shaft hole a little bigger. Then ran a screw through it, set that in a pipe clamp. First I used Great Stuff to mount a piece of 2x4 in the top. The deer motors will reverse when they get stuck. Saves having to program anything and they are cheap.

Here is a picture might give a better idea.










This is how it looks in action.

SDC10354.mp4 video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

From your sketch it looks like you're planning on mounting the head from the back - is that correct? As long as your head isn't too heavy, I'd imagine a deer motor would work. This motor would probably do the job, too.
I have a few of the black vent motors - I could probably be talked out of one if that would work better for you.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> From your sketch it looks like you're planning on mounting the head from the back - is that correct? As long as your head isn't too heavy, I'd imagine a deer motor would work. This motor would probably do the job, too.
> I have a few of the black vent motors - I could probably be talked out of one if that would work better for you.


Yes, I plan on mounting it from the back. I can cut out portions of the back of the head without disrupting the look of the prop. I'm willing to pay for a vent motor is they still sell them someplace. Or reimburse you for one of yours. I could see that other motor working..but I think I'd have a harder time mounting it and I believe the vent motor would have motor torque based on the gears and screw mechanism in it. Moisture could be a problem for an unshelled motor also.

As for the mount...I expect to extend the neck of the prop using a piece of wide aluminum.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh...btw...I have a vent motor. But it never worked. I dissassembled it and the motor inside was dead. I'm not sure which specific tiny motor would replace the one inside.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jdubbya made a witch with a turning head but he used a vent motor:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30574


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the deer motor beats out the vent motor any time you can use them. They are made to run outside. So you don't have to worry about rain or snow. Plus they come with their own power supply. No need to buy a wall wart. They are designed for continuous use. Vents motors are not meant to run 3 hours at a time. The ones I put on props that that run a ll the time burned out in 2 years. Which party night my stuff runs for about 6m to 4 am the next day.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I never tested for that long. Out of the 3 I have used only one is still working. But I did have a load on the other 2. I do plan to rework those props with deer motors this year so I will see how they hold up. I am very surprised at that vent motor running under water. Those units are just snapped to gather. Not very weather proof at all. The brushes had to be working under water. I don't know if that is amazing or scary.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I would have never dreamed you could run that motor underwater! I would put that under both amazing and scary.

That Breathing Grave prop made my skin crawl (in a good way). That is really cool!


----------

